# Flocked Antler mount



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I like the brown flocking. In my opinion the mound size is alittle big for the horns you are mounting. I would try a smaller size mound. otherwise it looks good. Just my2cents...


----------



## muskyff (Mar 1, 2008)

Are you doing this on your own or are you getting a kit some where to do this. I have been wanting to try this but have found no instructions on how to do from start to finish. If your doing it on your own would you care to share the process. Thanks Gene


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

heddoriver said:


> I like the brown flocking. In my opinion the mound size is alittle big for the horns you are mounting. I would try a smaller size mound. otherwise it looks good. Just my2cents...


agreed...


----------



## cgthes (Feb 9, 2007)

*here you go Gene*

These group of pics should help you gene. I ordered all products. Adhesive forms and flock from Vandykes. May want to check craft websites ti find a manual mini flocking gun ( looks like a big pepper shaker that you pump back and forth to push the flocking out.

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b157/firecapt186/DIY Antler mounts/


----------



## ozzy49938 (Dec 7, 2009)

*gun*

flocking gun made easy and free. Take any jar with a lid that can be removed and placed back on. Take a 8 penny nail and punch some holes in the lid from the inside. Fill jar with flock place lid on and there it is.
Ozzy


----------

